# Urinary calcium article



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I thought this was interesting.
It came off one of my other lists but thought this would
be a good place to share it.
http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/urincalc.html


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

THis is good basic info that covers all the bases. I am amused by the fact that in 2005 they were advocating later castration, despite a few goatpackers who swear that there is no scientific info on that.


----------

